# Die Koisaison 2018 - Eure Neuzugänge



## Alfii147 (17. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

die Ikeage ist im vollen Gange, einige von euch sind eventuell schon in der vergangenen Saison fündig geworden.
Nun wird es Zeit, uns Eure neuen Errungenschaften bzw. Lieblinge für die neue Saison 2018 vorzustellen!

Ich fange mal an:
Fündig geworden, bin ich schon 2017! Geworden ist es ein Chagoi der Marusei Koifarm, welcher sich derzeit noch beim Händler in der Aufzucht befindet. Mai/Juni 2018, wird dieser voraussichtlich als Nisai mit 55 + einziehen. 
Hier als eigenes Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/marusei-chagoi-die-aufzucht-vom-tosai.48031/

Da ein kompletter Neubau meines Hochteiches ansteht, bin ich natürlich weiterhin fleißig auf der Suche.

Nun legt los ..

flossige Grüße - Fabian


----------



## muh.gp (17. Nov. 2017)

In meinem Teichthread habe ich ja schon berichtet. Neue Einkäufe sind es nicht, aber nach einem weiteren Jährchen in Japan kommen im Frühjahr diese beiden Mädels (links Auktionsbild vor einem Jahr, rechts ganz aktuelles Bild nach der Ikeage) in mein neu ausgebautes Gewässer:

Goromo, gerade Sansai mit 53 cm

  

Goshiki, ebenfalls jetzt Sansai mit 55 cm

  

Am liebsten würde ich fünf Monate in den Winterschlaf gehen, damit die Wartezeit schneller vergeht!!!


----------



## Michael H (18. Nov. 2017)

Hallo

Für 2018 sind im moment nur Auszüge geplant und leider keine Einzüge in den Teich .....
Ansonsten mal sehn was kommt .....


----------



## Lumita (21. Nov. 2017)

kleiner Kokahu ...love him


----------



## Teich4You (21. Nov. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 194193
> kleiner Kokahu ...love him


Vielleicht hast du noch Info zum Züchter, Größe und Alter?


----------



## Lumita (21. Nov. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du noch Info zum Züchter, Größe und Alter?


Die kleine ist aktuell 26 cm und 16 Monate alt und wurde als Very High Quality verkauft. Der Züchter: Ogata Koi Farm. Aktuell schwimmt er beim Verkäufer im Winterbecken und kommt sobald die Temperaturen passen. Somit als Tosai gekauft, zieht er als Nisai bei mir ein.


----------



## der_odo (27. Nov. 2017)

Moin,
mein Neuer:
Senuma Showa, Sansai, 50cm, Männchen. Der kommt dann April/Mai in meine Innenhälterung/Quarantäne und zieht dann nach 3-4 Wochen in den Teich.


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Nov. 2017)

Na den kenn ich doch irgendwo her 

Schönes Kerlchen


----------



## der_odo (27. Nov. 2017)

haste auch mitgeboten?


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Nov. 2017)

Ne hab ich nicht bei mir ist leider voll aber verfolge immer die Auktionen .
Bin aber öfters mal bei Harald und schau was da so rum paddelt 
Der ist ja gerade mal 18 Km von mir weg.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Nov. 2017)

Kenne ihn auch .. 
Schaue mir dort auch öfters die Senuma Kohaku an, sind schon ein paar ordentliche Weiber dabei, wenn nur die Preise nicht wären 
Aber ein paar Gosanke müssen ja auch einziehen.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht bei mir ist leider voll aber verfolge immer die Auktionen .
> Bin aber öfters mal bei Harald und schau was da so rum paddelt
> Der ist ja gerade mal 18 Km von mir weg.


Der schwimmt aber bei Nord Koi in Alt Schwerin


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2017)

Ich hab dann auch mal zugeschlagen


----------



## der_odo (27. Nov. 2017)

Moin Florian, 
hast du den vor einer Woche ersteigert? 
Letzte Woche war ein Ginrin und ein normaler Showa, auf die ich bieten wollte. Dann wurde "meiner" eingestellt und hab lieber noch ne Woche gewartet.

Die Seite und Senuma kannte ich bis letzte Woche gar nicht. Die Tiere haben fast alle schöne intensive Farben...


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Nov. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Der schwimmt aber bei Nord Koi in Alt Schwerin



Ja Florian da hast du recht.
Aber da hat Harald für seine Senuma Koi ein Becken angemietet und die werden jetzt versteigert. 

Harald hat die Senuma schon lange und ist auch glaube ich der einzige der die hat.
Die Senuma Koi sind eigentlich sehr Farbstabil 
Ich hab leider noch keinen


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Moin Florian,
> hast du den vor einer Woche ersteigert



Ne gestern erst. Letzte Woche hatte ich auch einen Versuch, der aber nix geworden ist.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ja Florian da hast du recht.
> Aber da hat Harald für seine Senuma Koi ein Becken angemietet und die werden jetzt versteigert.
> 
> Harald hat die Senuma schon lange und ist auch glaube ich der einzige der die hat.
> ...


Ja ich weiß das. Dachte nur weil du meintest du kennst den und 18km entfernt. Konnte ich nicht glauben 

Harald kauft ja auch die Farm auf. Senuma ist auch ein Kunst-Name. Die Farm soll unbekannt bleiben, was ich gut finde. Klassische Aufzucht, langsames Wachstum, kräftige Körper, guter Preis. Genau mein Ding.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2017)

Hey,

noch haben wir für 4 Wochen 2017, 
jetzt besorgte Koi fallen also eindeutig noch unter "Neuzugänge 2017" (auch wenn sie erst mal in der Innenhälterung bleiben und erst nächstes Jahr in den Teich kommen


----------



## Teich4You (30. Nov. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> noch haben wir für 4 Wochen 2017,
> jetzt besorgte Koi fallen also eindeutig noch unter "Neuzugänge 2017" (auch wenn sie erst mal in der Innenhälterung bleiben und erst nächstes Jahr in den Teich kommen


Die Fische sind doch alle noch gar nicht beim Endkunden.
Auslieferung/Abholung erst 2018.
Einsetzen in den Teich erst 2018.
Ergo; Neuzugänge 2018.


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Nov. 2017)




----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2017)

Es ist wieder passiert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2017)

Hi Florian,

gibt es den zu Silvester

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> gibt es den zu Silvester
> 
> MfG Frank


Das ist geschmacklos. 
Oder verzehrst du deine Haustiere?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist geschmacklos.
> Oder verzehrst du deine Haustiere?



Hi Flo,

ich bin ein ehemaliger Bauernbub. Da ist/war es schon immer Gang und Gebe das auch eigene Kühe, Schweine, Hühner, __ Enten, Gänse, __ Speisefische ect. auf dem Teller landen

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2017)

Katzen, Hunde und Koi sind für mich keine Nutztiere.


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2017)

Egal ob Pfanne oder als Sushi,
hübsch ist er trotzdem.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es ist wieder passiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 194522


----------



## der_odo (19. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es ist wieder passiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 194522


Mich hatte es auch fast in den Fingern gejuckt,  hab aber dann doch nicht mitgeboten. Es fehlt noch ein shusui und dann ist der Teich aber voll...


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Mich hatte es auch fast in den Fingern gejuckt,  hab aber dann doch nicht mitgeboten. Es fehlt noch ein shusui und dann ist der Teich aber voll...


Da habe ich ja noch Glück, dass ich erst Anfange. Bei mir ist noch massig Platz


----------



## der_odo (19. Dez. 2017)

Deinen Showa und den Kohaku mit Goromo- Einschluss fand ich klasse. Diese Woche sind (für mich) keine schönen dabei...


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2017)

Ja der Kohaku war nicht schlecht. Auf jeden Fall ein richtig fetter Body! Aber das haben wohl auch andere so gesehen. 
Diese Woche tue ich mir auch eher schwer.
Wieviele Auktionen mögen wohl noch kommen bis April?


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Dez. 2017)

Da kommt bestimmt noch einiges..
Derzeit füllt er ja seine HP mit Fische auf.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Jan. 2018)

Moin zusammen!

Darf ich mal blöd fragen bei welchem Händler ihr so mitmacht?  
Ich suche auch den ein oder anderen Neuzugang, biete aber derweil nur bei Koishop mit (lohnt sich, da direkt "umme Ecke  )


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2018)

Mal Quali und Preis obenan:
https://www.koiaqua.de/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvda2veHP2AIVzTLTCh1IYgSLEAMYAiAAEgJ0J_D_BwE

http://www.rheinmainkoi.de sind die Auktionen wohl vorbei...oder es geht später wieder weiter.
Da hat der Florian noch einen schönen Koi geschossen! 
Ganz großes Kino sind immer die Videos zu den Fischen und die Beurteilung des Verkäufers Harald Bachmann dazu.
Einfach Klasse ehrlich!

Unser aller "Lieblingskoiblog"  erklärt ganz gut die verschiedenen Koi- Varietäten und worauf man achten sollte.
Dessen Auktionen sind auch wegen der medialen Präsens etwas hochpreisig:
https://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/
und manchmal.... muss man halt die Fische sich ansehen und an Hand der vom Verkäufer in den Blogs erklärten Merkmale und Kriterien noch einmal überdenken.

Bei einigen Auktionen (anderer) Händler kann man nie wissen, was kommt- oft nur 1 Bild von der Schokoladenseite und teilweise wirken die Bilder auf mich pers. in den Farben/ Farbsättigung stark nachbearbeitet.

Wenn Koishop um die Ecke ist, würde ich da immer vor dem Ersteigern mal hinfahren und live beobachten.
Auch das Gespräch mit dem sachkundigen Verkäufer und der pers. Eindruck der Anlage ist durch nix zu ersetzen.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Wäre ein Riesenvorteil für Dich.
Zu den dort versteigerten Fischen wird leider kein Geschlecht angegeben, was manche Händler ab/bei 2jährigen/ Nisai schon machen.
Es werden daher ggf. mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit "Männer" sein. Es ist oft günstiger sich (auf ein Geschlecht um Nachwuchs zu vermeiden) auf "Männer" zu spezialisieren. Die sind nicht so hochpreisig beliebt, weil die Mädels mehr "Body" haben.

Wenn Du schon Fische von einem Shop hast, dann würde ich weiterhin nur dort kaufen.
Das kann auch Ärger/ Komplikationen mit Krankheiten/ __ Parasiten ersparen oder reduzieren, wenn Fische von mehreren Händlern zusammengesetzt werden.

Letztendlich müssen die Koi uns Koi- Neulingen einfach nur gefallen. Das Auge entscheidet.

Das scharfe Auge von sachkundigen und mehrjährig erfahrenen Koiteichlern/ Händlern/ Züchtern wird uns fehlen.
Zumal diese besser abschätzen können, wie sich ein junger Koi entwickeln "könnte".
Und letztendlich muss  man sich immer im klaren sein, was in Auktionen angeboten wird:
Es werden vermutlich nicht die "Highend" Superfische sein und werden.
Hauptsache es gefällt dem Teichler selbst.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Jan. 2018)

Danke Thorsten  

bei Koishop habe ich bereits gekauft und die Anlage finde ich ganz gut, ich war im letzten Sommer vor Ort.
Allerdings möchte man ja auch seine Fühler ausstrecken, denn oft gefallen mir die Farbgebungen nicht so gut bei den Auktionen von Koishop.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2018)

Bei Koishop, hat mir noch nie ein Koi gefallen.
Hier würde ich eher mal bei Dirk Ottlik vorbei fahren und mir persönlich was raussuchen lassen.
Ab und an ist dort auch Thomas zu finden, haben echt was drauf.. Dann bekommst du auch was gutes.
Hier kommt es halt drauf an was du möchtest bzw. ausgeben kannst.

Konishi würde ich mir mal die Outlets vor Ort anschauen, nicht Online.
Sind einfach überteuert, da zu hohe Gebote.

Thomas Pohl ( Koi Aqua) hat viel Auswahl und Koi in jeder Preisklasse.
Setzt aber verstärkt auf Qualität. Werde ich 2018 besuchen!

Koi Freak kann man auch noch empfehlen


----------



## Ida17 (11. Jan. 2018)

Ich bin ja noch ein blutiger Anfänger, von daher entscheide ich bislang eher nach reinem Aussehen 
Was jetzt nicht bedeutet, dass das Tier spottbillig genauso wenig wie überteuert sein soll.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2018)

Deswegen würde ich mich vor Ort vernünftig beraten lassen.
Dort kannst du dann deine Wünsche, Vorstellungen und Preis äußern.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Jan. 2018)

Dann hab ich ja für das Frühjahr was zu tun bei den ganzen Händlern


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2018)

Hier ist noch einer mittendrin in D- zwar ohne Auktion aber ggf. ist es einfacher vor Ort auszusuchen.
Zumal- wie ja schon einige bemerkt haben- auf manchen Auktionen Quali und Preis nicht zueinander passen.

Ich finde die Preise ganz OK- wenn der Eindruck vor Ort auch passt.
Der Florian war ja schoneinmal da!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=patlfmrAm34_


* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Jan. 2018)

Komm, dann schieben wir Koi-Freak auch noch mit rein 
Sehr netter Ansprechpartner! 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-ds0k7NG48&t=16s_


----------



## der_odo (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo.
Bis auf den Erstbesatz und den einen ersteigerten Senuma sind alle meine Koi von Butenholz. Ist echt ein super Laden und die hp zeigt nur einen Teil der Fische. Die Auswahl vor Ort ist echt riesig!


----------



## koiteich1 (12. Jan. 2018)

Hab meine Koi auch von verschiedenen Händlern:
Harald Bachmann
Mario Barthelme
und 2X privat gekauft.

Wollte letztes Jahr mal zu Koiaqua fahren ist aber leider was dazwischen gekommen.
Bei Auktionen wo ich mir die Koi nicht vorher ansehen kann oder ich den Händler nicht persönlich kenne wäre ich auch etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Jan. 2018)

Nächstes Jahr, schaue ich auch bei Thomas vorbei!


----------



## Haggard (13. Jan. 2018)

Ich werde meine ersten Fische, beim Koicenter Hannover kaufen und ich fange dann erst mit einem kleinen Budget an.

Eine Alternative, von der Entfernung her, wäre Oldenburg-Koi, hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht ? Die Preise auf der HP sind ( scheinen) ziemlich günstig.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Jan. 2018)

Einfach mal dazu die Google-Suche bedienen, dann findet man Themen dazu 

Dies dürfte auch in deiner nähe sein ? SUI JIN
Koi-Freak dürfte dann auch in der Nähe liegen.


----------



## der_odo (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo.
oder einfach mal google bedienen:
Koi + Ortschaft und schon werden die Läden ausgespuckt...
Man kann auch Koi + Harz eingeben. Da gibt es auch kleine Händler wobei der Aue dicht gemacht hat.


----------



## axel120470 (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Aqualogistik am Möhnesee? Ist ein Großhändler bei dem eigentlich nur Händler kaufen können. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit dort im April/Mai ein paar Koi selbst auszusuchen.

VG
Axel


----------



## axel120470 (21. Jan. 2018)

Keiner Erfahrung mit diesem Händler?


----------



## Ida17 (21. Jan. 2018)

Nabend Axel,

leider nein, welche Varietäten hat der Großhandel denn zu bieten?


----------



## axel120470 (22. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Ida. Soweit ich weiß hat der Händler so gut wie alles. Auch verschiedene Züchter. In youtube findest Du verschiedene Videos von ihm ( wenn Du in der Suche Aqualogistik eingibst ). Hört sich nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2018)

Nabend!

Also Aqualogistik sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus und ist verdammt groß. Schwebt Dir schon was vor, welche Varietäten du haben möchtest? 

Ich konnte es doch nicht abwarten ... 

Der kleine Kerl darf ab Ende März zu mir


----------



## axel120470 (4. Feb. 2018)

Moin Ida. 
Sieht gut aus Dein kleiner.
Ich weiß noch nicht genau welche Varietäten ich nehmen werde. Auf jeden Fall aber einen Kohaku und evtl. einen platinum Ogon. Weiß ich aber noch nicht genau. Insgesamt sollen es 6 oder 7 werden.

VG Axel


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2018)

Klingt gut, einen Platin Ogon würde ich auch gerne haben. Zurzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Showa, ich hoffe ich werde im Frühjahr fündig


----------



## axel120470 (4. Feb. 2018)

Showa würde mir auch gefallen. Mal sehen was die so haben. 
In welcher Größe kaufst Du denn deine Neuzugänge?


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2018)

So ab 30cm fange ich an zu gucken, das mag jetzt zwar "mickrig" klingen, aber ich möchte den Tieren noch beim Aufwachsen zusehen


----------



## axel120470 (5. Feb. 2018)

Geht mir ähnlich. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt noch mickriger angefangen. Meine ersten Koi von letztem Jahr fingen bei 15cm an. Sind aber schon gut gewachsen und es macht Spaß dabei zuzusehen


----------



## Ida17 (5. Feb. 2018)

Moin

meine ersten Koi, es sind auch keine echten Japaner, habe ich ebenfalls mit 10-20cm gekauft. Ein kleiner, goldener Koi hatte grade mal Fingerlänge und wurde mir von den __ Enten geschnappt  Mir geht es gar nicht um potentielles Wachstum, sondern um gesunde Fische deren Farbschläge mir besonders gefallen


----------



## axel120470 (5. Feb. 2018)

Da bin ich Deiner Meinung. In erster Linie müssen sie mir gefallen und gesund sein und gesund bleiben.


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Feb. 2018)

Für diejenigen die bei Koishop kaufen bzw. mitbieten, die Karashi, gehen derzeit dort günstig weg ..
Zwar sind das von Yamazaki, keine Wachstumsgranaten .. aber für das Geld ..!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Feb. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Für diejenigen die bei Koishop kaufen bzw. mitbieten, die Karashi, gehen derzeit dort günstig weg ..
> Zwar sind das von Yamazaki, keine Wachstumsgranaten .. aber für das Geld ..!


Wie groß werden die denn?


----------



## Ida17 (5. Feb. 2018)

Den Bildern nach zu urteilen sind die ganz gut in Futter und sehen gut aus


----------



## Teich4You (6. Feb. 2018)

Unabhängig von @Alfii147 hatte ich bereits am Sonntag einen der besagten Karashi ersteigert. 

Grandioser Körper, riesen Kopf, wahnsinns Preis.
Bei entsprechender Pflege schätze ich meinen auf +70cm Ende 2020.


----------



## der_odo (11. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
in seltenenen Fällen bleiben die Karashi bei unter deutlich unter 70cm bei guten Bedingungen. Also warum kein Yamakazi?
Den Konishi Karashi Hype im Netz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. ..

Außerdem besitzen die Yamakazi Karashi meistens eine schöne intensive Gelbfärbung.
Ich habe einen von Maruhdo (wagoi, klassisch Senfgeb) und einen von Yagenji (doitsu, intensives gelb).
Beides Fressmaschinen, zutaulich und gutes Wachstum!


----------



## Michael H (15. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

P.S. würde noch was ganz Schwarzes an Koi suchen für dieses Jahr ....

Nur mal so angemerkt......


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S. würde noch was ganz Schwarzes an Koi suchen für dieses Jahr ....



dann mußt du mal nach Hajiro oder Kumonryu googeln, vielleicht ist da für dich was passendes bei. Hajiro schließt von oben nach unten die Farbe und hat Schuppen, Kumonryu von unten nach oben und ist Doits. Fertig sind beide nie da sie sich immer weiter verändern.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> P.S. würde noch was ganz Schwarzes an Koi suchen für dieses Jahr ....
> 
> Nur mal so angemerkt......



Du würdest oder du suchst? 
Und war das jetzt eine Frage wo man was findet, oder wie überhaupt gemeint?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2018)

Freunde der reinen Gosanke würden sich ggf. so einen "Spiegelkarpfen" / Doitsu Hajiro nicht in den Teich holen.
Ich fand diesen aber 2017 interessant.

Wie tosa schon schrieb- sie können im Laufe des Lebens in der Farbe varieren.

Ich habe noch einen ähnlichen aber in "Choco-Braun".
Der Verkäufer bot ihn als "Doitsu Choco Chagoi" an.
Der war im Sommer fast so dunkel wie der Hajiro und ist im Herbst wesentlich heller geworden.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> P.S. würde noch was ganz Schwarzes an Koi suchen für dieses Jahr ....
> 
> Nur mal so angemerkt......



Magoi oder die bereits genannten!
Oder du lässt dir was schönes, großes angeln ..

Das Kerlchen, musste natürlich erstmal komplett durchchecken, dann aber wohl der größte im Teich


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen ähnlichen aber in "Choco-Braun".
> Der Verkäufer bot ihn als "Doitsu Choco Chagoi" an.
> Der war im Sommer fast so dunkel wie der Hajiro und ist im Herbst wesentlich heller geworden.



na, da hast du dir aber eher einen Doits Ochiba aus dem Becken geholt...... grins

Hajiro und Kumonryu behalten Sommer wie Winter die gleiche Tönung. Ochiba wechselt (Herbstlaub) in Sommer wie Winter. Chagoi auch etwas, aber nicht so intensiv.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2018)

Ist ja immer ein wenig schwer, wenn wir alle kein Japanisch im Kindergarten hatten.

Der Schwarze bleibt relativ farbstabil.

Der Chocolate sieht vom Grundton nett schokoladig aus und drüber legt sich dann so ein schwarzer Schleier, der jetzt zum Herbst sich etwas entfärbte.
Der Kakao- Anteil ändert sich also etwas zwischen 50 und 70%.
Aber gerade so im Sonnenlicht finde ich den ganz interessant, weil dort je nach Lichteinfall er immer anders aussieht.

Unter Blitzlicht kann man die kaum auseinanderhalten und sieht ganz anders aus als im Sonnenlicht.
Auf dem Bild ist der Hajiro oben und der Choco unten.
Der Choco hat den verräterrischen dunklen Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel.


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2018)

Hajiro?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2018)

Besser!- und wirklich schwarz...

In dem Verkaufswannenbild sah mein Schwarzer ja auch schwarz aus.
Achtung Ironie:
Pfanne ist schon heiß!


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Feb. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> Hajiro?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 195248 Anhang anzeigen 195249 Anhang anzeigen 195250



Würde mir gefallen, besonders das mittlere Bild. 
- Deiner?


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Würde mir gefallen, besonders das mittlere Bild.
> - Deiner?



jepp, war eine falsche Preisangabe bei einem Händler, war damals ins einer Klasse AJKS-Sieger 2014


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Feb. 2018)

Soll ich dir meine Adresse nochmal per PN senden, dann kannst ihn mir zuschicken 

Hast du ein paar Daten vom Fisch? Wo gekauft?
Meistens findet man bei Hajiro nichts gescheites ..


----------



## tosa (16. Feb. 2018)

den habe ich damals als Nisai bei Koiaqua gekauft (er hatte dummerweise auf seiner Homepage ein paar Minuten vorher den Fisch mit Beschreibung eingestellt und einen falschen Preis eingegeben, 5min später war er gekauft und bezahlt, Betrag war 3-stellig). War damals mit 40cm angepriesen, bei der Abholung hatte er >50cm. Thomas Pohl war echt stinkig bei der Abholung, aber als wir dann unser Auto mit Boxen vollgeladen hatten war er wieder beruhigt. Heute lachen wir über die Geschichte.... (ich kann ihn ja auch verstehen). Aber er war fair und hat das für mich gute Geschäft sportlich genommen.....(bestimmt hat er einen Teil bei den anderen Fischen mit draufgerechnet, lach)

Hier mal das damalige Video





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juT7r-1qQcQ_


Inzwischen dürfte er deutlich >70cm haben, ist sehr zutraulich (meist nur wenn ich allein am Teich bin), und ist beim füttern immer einer der ersten. Er ist farbstabil geblieben und er fällt immer durch die eine silberne Schuppe auf.

Vergiss das mit der Adresse, da haben schon andere ein Auge drauf geworfen.... sfg


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Feb. 2018)

Keiner mehr etwas zum vorstellen ?


----------



## Ida17 (23. Feb. 2018)

Würde ja gern, aber ich sollte vielleicht doch erst den Teich bauen


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Keiner mehr etwas zum vorstellen ?


Du bist viel zu neugierig.


----------



## der_odo (23. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
hier einmal mein Nächster:
Hi Shusui, Nisai, ca +-43cm von Hirasawa.
Ich habe den gewählt, da mir die großen Rückenschuppen gefallen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2018)

Gib dem mal ordentlich Futter.


----------



## der_odo (23. Feb. 2018)

Foto ist unvorteilhaft, ist dicker als er aussieht...
Den hast du bestimmt neben den anderen 2000 Koi bei Butenholz gesehen.
Abholung im März in die Quarantäne


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2018)

Hab mir fast gedacht das der aus Hannover ist.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Feb. 2018)

Damit hier mal wieder Schwung in die Sache kommt, hier mal einer von mir:

Dainichi Benigoi
Weiblich und aktuell 52 cm groß


Hier ein aktuelles Video




_View: https://youtu.be/1viW1ncoPiE_


----------



## Ida17 (23. Feb. 2018)

Fabian, wenn Du den noch nicht ausgepackt hast, meine Adresse schick ich Dir gern per PN  
Sehr schönes Tier!


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder Schwung in die Sache kommt, hier mal einer von mir:
> 
> Dainichi Benigoi
> Weiblich und aktuell 52 cm groß
> ...



Der ist top!
Mehr kann man nicht sagen. 
Der wird auch richtig groß werden bei dir.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Feb. 2018)

Dankeschön! Freue mich schon. 
Darf derzeit noch bei einem sehr kompetenten Koihalter schwimmen, bis mein neuer Teich fertig ist..

Denke bis sie hier ist, wächst die kleine Dame noch auf min. 60 +

Falls erwünscht, hätte auch noch andere Videos?
Kurz nach dem Import - Einzug in den Teich usw.


----------



## der_odo (8. März 2018)

Toll,
Wollte heute Mal nach meinem Shusui schauen und fragen, wie es temperaturtechnisch aussieht, gleich eine schlechte Neuigkeit!
Der Shusui ist durch das einzige Loch  im Abdecknetz gesprungen und auf dem Netz liegen geblieben. Es hat sich zwar durchgebogenn und der Fisch war im Wasser, hat aber diverse Blessuren davon getragen....
Der kommt im Frühjahr in den Außenteich und wird nach vollständiger Genesung wieder verkauft...
Mal schauen, ob ich einen anderen nun nehme oder ob ich komplett umschwenke


----------



## muh.gp (11. März 2018)

Heute in den Konishi-News:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Und die Vorfreude auf den Koi hat ihren absoluten Höhepunkt erreicht...


----------



## harzmartin (23. März 2018)

Hier mal meine beiden Neuzugänge.  Bis jetzt schwimmen sie noch beim Händler bis der Teich Temperatur hat.


----------



## Thundergirl (25. März 2018)

Es gibt doch noch einen Neuzugang in meinem Teich im Jahr 2018. Nachdem 2018 für mich gesundheitlich sehr beschissen anfing, ich dadurch meinen Urlaub im Mai absagen muss, habe ich überlegt das Geld weiterhin im Garten anzulegen und doch auch für einen Koi.

Männlich 2 Jahre 51 cm Ochiba Shigure

Bilder gibt es wenn der Herr einzieht.


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2018)

Na da sag ich mal gute Besserung


----------



## Thundergirl (26. März 2018)

Danke Rene, wird aber noch ein ganzes Weilchen dauern, mir fällt schon die Decke zu Hause auf den Kopf. Daher der Entschluss dieses Jahr doch noch einen Fisch zu holen, obwohl ich erstmal warten wollte, wie sich der Teich mit dem Vliesfilter dieses Jahr so macht. Aber im Moment bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Ich bin nochmal fündig geworden.

Izumiya Yamabuki, weiblich, Nisai, irgendwo um die 50cm. Werde ich beim Umsetzen in den Teich dann genau vermessen. 
Nur wer genau hin sieht, wird bemerken, dass dem Koi der erste Hartstrahl der Rückenflosse fehlt.

  

Kaneko Kujaku, weiblich, Sansai, auch irgendwo um die 50cm. Werde ich ebenso später vermessen.
Auch dieser Koi hat einen "Makel". Die vordere rechte Brustflosse hat einen abstehenden Hartstrahl.
Diesen kann man später einkürzen, wenn es stört. Eventuell mache ich es erst nächstes Jahr, oder gar nicht.

 

Die beiden haben mir auf den ersten Blick gefallen, obwohl diese "Makel" sie irgendwo entstellen. 
Mich stört das im Grunde nicht und ich denke ich kann ihnen ein gutes Zuhause bieten.
Vom Grundsatz her sind beide tolle Tiere mit ordentlich Potenzial noch einige Zentimeter zu wachsen.


----------



## der_odo (23. Mai 2018)

Moin Florian,
ich habe einen ca 65-70cm Yamabucki, der anscheinend beim Transport auf die Schwanzwurzel gefallen ist. Ist wieder schief zusammengewachsen und die Schwanzflosse ist gespalten. In Japan normalerweise ein Todesurteil. Bei meiner Frau und mir einer der Lieblinge im Teich...
Hab ich für nen schmalen Euro zum Chagoi dazu bekommen.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2018)

Moinsen,

hier mal mein dritter Neuzung dies Jahr:

Ochiba Shigure, 42cm, Züchter Yamazaki


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

Ich kann das Bild nicht sehen Ida.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2018)

Sekunde, bin noch am basteln...


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

Mit etwas Sonne könnte der vielleicht noch nachdunkeln.
Sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.
Die Zeichnung ist etwas verstreut finde ich.
Ob sich das noch gibt?


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt wenn ich den Jung abhole, wie er in Natura aussieht  
Vielleicht ergibt sich noch was und das Orange bricht noch gänzlich durch, das Geburtsjahr ist 2016.

Und wenn nicht, dann nicht, stören tut's mich nicht


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

Ich habe nun auch ein wenig Material von meinem Kleinen.
er hat übrigens den Namen Meini bekommen.
Und eigentlich ist es auch eine Sie, hat der Händler mir zumindest gesagt 

Frisst doppelt so viel wie die anderen auf die Größe gesehen 

  
  





_View: https://youtu.be/4OqV9L_5Rss_


  
  
  

Was daraus mal wird? 
Bleibt spannend! 
Händler meinte der wird mal ne Wuchtbrumme. 
Temperatur passt ja dieses Jahr. 
Im Oktober kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Juni 2018)

Dann auch mal von mir ein kleines Update + den 2ten Neuzugang.

Einige erinnern sich vll. noch an den von mir vorgestellten, Dainichi Benigoi - weiblich & female.
Dieser hat nun aktuell 54-55 cm, somit 2-3 cm über den Winter, bis jetzt gemacht.

Dann der 2te Neuzugang:

Ein Marusei Chagoi - weiblich und 3 Jahre alt.
Aktuell misst die Dame 71 cm. 

Beide Tiere befinden sich seit Ende Mai in der IH, wo sie auch noch Recht gut gefüttert werden und der ein oder andere Zentimeter noch dazu kommt.


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2018)

Hallo
Ich hatte dann doch noch Glück dieses Jahr , und hab noch einen Budo Koromo in meiner Liga ergattern können .
Das Kerlchen ist nun im 2 Jahr und um die 20 cm groß / lang .


----------



## muh.gp (12. Sep. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hatte dann doch noch Glück dieses Jahr , und hab noch einen Budo Koromo in meiner Liga ergattern können .
> Das Kerlchen ist nun im 2 Jahr und um die 20 cm groß / lang .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 202677 Anhang anzeigen 202678



Der Micha und seine Goromo... Glückwunsch! Und dann auch noch Budo!


----------



## Ida17 (2. Okt. 2018)

Tach zusammen,

wenig los hier oder traut sich keiner aufgrund des Super-Sommers? 

Ich hab hier noch 3 Kandidaten:

1. Kleiner, 30cm großer, Euro-Koi, Geschlecht noch unbekannt, 2 Jahre alt 

  

2. links: Yamabuki, 45cm groß, Geschlecht männlich, 2 Jahre alt
3. rechts: Matzuba, 42cm groß, Geschlecht männlich, 2 Jahre alt


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Okt. 2018)

_Hallo,

hier mal meine Neuzugänge im September 18!

Chagoi - weiblich - Sansai - 74 cm 

       



Dainichi Benigoi - 58 cm - weiblich & Nisai

      

Maruten Ochiba - männlich - Tosai - 41 cm 
GinRin Soragoi - weiblich - Tosai - 39 cm

  

Natürlich werden jetzt alle Koi, im Oktober ein Jahr hinaufgestuft ..

liebe Grüße - Fabian_


----------

